# Two concerning noises



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey guys, I plan to take my car into the dealer in the next week to ask about these sounds. I had to have a few other services performed in the last few months, and did not get a chance to address this yet. Hoping you guys might have some ideas as to what I should ask them to look at.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/sMbnbarwocsKp2GWA
This is the first noise. It makes rubbery, bouncy, sometimes grinding noise when making turns. For some reason it seems to get worse if I drive the car a few times in a day. The video above is not the worst it has sounded. I thought it might be the "zipper" noise under tsb 16-na-162, but it has gotten louder and more grindy sounding over time. It happens 95% of the time when making right turns, and maybe 5% of the time when making a left turn. I definitely notice it more when my foot is on the brake. Should I have them look at the sway bar links, tire rod ends, struts, etc?

https://photos.app.goo.gl/qaQkMq4hVmEnjcbY7
The second noise is this high pitch whine from the engine when the AC unit is running. This is the worst it has probably ever sounded. I cannot usually hear it from the inside cabin, but how loud it is seems tied to how hard my AC is working. I remember reading a thread that stated it was the accelerator whining, and all gen2's have this sound.


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

My '18 hatch started making the same creaking, rubbery noise about 2 weeks ago. I plan on taking it to the dealer Thursday. Mine doesn't make the other sound you mentioned. 19K miles. I'll let you know what they find.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I had a suspension creak that was bad sway bar end links. They had to reach out to GM engineers to confirm and then for some reason they also changed the sway barl which caused some issues but the links fixed my noise. It's a little hard to hear from your video w the blinker and road noise but here is a video I made of mine to help people out diagnosing their cars. 






Not sure about your ac noise. I hear what you're talking about but honestly sounds pretty normal to me. The dealer will most likely give you all kinds of **** for that unless the system isn't working properly. Doesn't hurt to ask but just be prepared for the classic "could not duplicate"


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Iamantman said:


> I had a suspension creak that was bad sway bar end links. They had to reach out to GM engineers to confirm and then for some reason they also changed the sway barl which caused some issues but the links fixed my noise. It's a little hard to hear from your video w the blinker and road noise but here is a video I made of mine to help people out diagnosing their cars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my car back today, it was the sway bar links as well! Tech heard it right away, and replaced both L/R. Parts were 39064480 and 39064481. I can finally turn without cringing .

He humored me and took a long listen to my car for the whining noise, but it was not audible at the time. I showed him the above video, and he said its probably normal engine noise, but they would try to duplicate it. Alas they didn't find any issues. They had my car about 3 days as they had to order the parts, and perform some other general maintenance. 

Curious, what issues did you have following your service? Got an old thread? For me they did not replace the sway bar, only the links.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

mumbogray said:


> I got my car back today, it was the sway bar links as well! Tech heard it right away, and replaced both L/R. Parts were 39064480 and 39064481. I can finally turn without cringing
> 
> Curious, what issues did you have following your service? Got an old thread? For me they did not replace the sway bar, only the links.


That's great news! I wouldn't be surprised if that's a tsb at this point. It happened to my car at like 1000 miles so that tells me they might be looking at a design flaw but who knows really.

Oh it was all because they decided to change the sway bar too. You gotta drop the subframe to do that and it knocked my front end out of alignment when i got it back. Took it back, got it aligned, and the tech left the jam nut loose so by the time i got home it was clunking pretty badly. I fixed it myself and left a pretty stern email after that. not to mention I'm pretty sure the tech didn't reinstall the subframe properly so now I have a cold weather squeak coming from inside the cabin where the steering linkage goes through the firewall.I need to take it back for in a few months. It was definitely an annoying couple weeks to say the least but it's been great ever since. No issues


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I had tie rod ends replaced on mine for a thumping/harsh AS/S restart. Good to know sway bar links are an issue to look out for; they were on the Gen 1 as well.

First video sounds like a normal Gen 2 - my car sounds identical whether or not the AC's on. You're hearing the turbo, which has way less noise cancellation stuff in the way than the Gen 1, and the engine is under more load with A/C on, which spools the turbo slightly more.


----------



## Slayinit (Jan 8, 2013)

Took mine for the 2nd visit to the local dealer today. 1st visit they said it was seat shims making the noise. Um, OK. I asked that the tech drive with me this time around. He heard the noise, drove it a bit with a co-worker, came back and said that after consulting GM online that the creaking sound is considered normal and they're not going to address the noise. Whatever, dude. Normal for a 10 year-old car with 100K + miles? Sure. Not normal for a one year old car with less than 20K miles. I'd take it someplace else but the next closest dealership is 90 minutes away. I'm going to contact GM. This isn't a huge problem now but I'm sure the dealer can find a fix once the warranty has expired. My gut tells me that this car isn't in for a trouble-free long haul....


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

Slayinit said:


> Took mine for the 2nd visit to the local dealer today. 1st visit they said it was seat shims making the noise. Um, OK. I asked that the tech drive with me this time around. He heard the noise, drove it a bit with a co-worker, came back and said that after consulting GM online that the creaking sound is considered normal and they're not going to address the noise. Whatever, dude. Normal for a 10 year-old car with 100K + miles? Sure. Not normal for a one year old car with less than 20K miles. I'd take it someplace else but the next closest dealership is 90 minutes away. I'm going to contact GM. This isn't a huge problem now but I'm sure the dealer can find a fix once the warranty has expired. My gut tells me that this car isn't in for a trouble-free long haul....


Unfortunately it seems GM dealers vary greatly. My CHMSL was cracked a few months ago, as is mentioned occasionally on this forum. It clearly looked like a stress fracture in line with everyone's pics, and the piece was replaced 1 year prior already due to the recall on that part (meaning they prob over tightened during recall, causing the crack). While I read most here got the crack covered under warranty, my dealer charged me $350. I got all the way up to the CMO who said "we are unable to determine the cause of the crack, but it is not a warranty issue." They didn't even look at my car before trying to charge me first. Still in bumper to bumper. Not my first bad experience with them either.

For the sway bar links I went to a different dealer, and it was a night and day difference. Much more professional, I could tell he cared. He took the time to look at my car with me, and understand all of my concerns to address them. He heard the noise right away, knew what it was, and was very quick to point out my warranty covers this. Even the second A/C noise is listed on the paperwork as warranty, he didn't charge me at all for looking into it, even though they found no issues at the time. Needless to say, this is my new go to dealer. It really sucks that service centers will make or break brands, but it is the sad truth. If I had to continue dealing with the first dealer for the lifetime of the Cruze, my next car would most certainly not be GM. With this new dealer though, I'd feel more confident getting a third bowtie.

It really sucks they are giving you the runaround. I would take a video of the noise and contact GM for sure. In my paperwork it is listed as OP Code 8030201, and under warranty. Google description says "stabilizer shaft link replacement - both sides." Ask GM to have the dealer re-look at your car with this in mind. This is not the "zipper" sound.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

jblackburn said:


> I had tie rod ends replaced on mine for a thumping/harsh AS/S restart. Good to know sway bar links are an issue to look out for; they were on the Gen 1 as well.
> 
> First video sounds like a normal Gen 2 - my car sounds identical whether or not the AC's on. You're hearing the turbo, which has way less noise cancellation stuff in the way than the Gen 1, and the engine is under more load with A/C on, which spools the turbo slightly more.


Thanks for the post. I have read a lot of mixed posts on this forum whether or not it is the turbo, but I'd like to believe you are right here. There's a good number of claims that "my car doesn't make that noise," so I was concerned that it might be a loose belt bearing or valve cover or something overheating, like this Sonic: 



.

The noise does sound more similar to the 1.5t civic when idling though, especially when the guy shuts the hood in the vid. 



. As the noise in my car varies in loudness, it makes sense this is due to the turbo spooling. Perhaps it is just one of those things some people notice, and some do not.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

mumbogray said:


> Thanks for the post. I have read a lot of mixed posts on this forum whether or not it is the turbo, but I'd like to believe you are right here. There's a good number of claims that "my car doesn't make that noise," so I was concerned that it might be a loose belt bearing or valve cover or something overheating, like this Sonic:
> 
> The noise does sound more similar to the 1.5t civic when idling though, especially when the guy shuts the hood in the vid. As the noise in my car varies in loudness, it makes sense this is due to the turbo spooling. Perhaps it is just one of those things some people notice, and some do not.


I can shoot a video some time, but mine sounds just like yours when it's warmed up and idling. The turbo has way less sound/intake muffling around it in these cars and it's quite noticeable, especially in an enclosed parking garage or something.


----------

